# Meet some Expats



## mitchell (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi I am going to be in BKK in October and would like to meet some expats, talk about the life there and make some new friends. Are there expat activities that I could attend or meetings etc where I could meet some people?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I think nearly every community with a substantial expat population has some sort of group. I know there is one in Chiang Mai that meets once a month. And there are almost always expat bars where people hang out. Some tend to attract different kinds of people, but you should be able to find a place and some people to hang out with.


----------

